
Dedicated Server: STOR-72T - mboehm
https://www.ovh.com/world/dedicated-servers/storage/1801fs09.xml
======
botux
Nice setups, have it since 6month, but just one thing, if you want to use ZFS,
no ssd cache or other disks available...

Only usb key they can map to your server.

So only compress, do not dedup :p

------
londons_explore
500 Mbps, unlimited is the real deal here.

Datacenter grade unlimited connections are very valuable. Consider that
someone like Google would charge you $0.10 per Gigabyte for egress traffic,
and you can get that every 16 seconds with this connection...

~~~
voidwtf
I have no sources to link but from personal anecdotal experience, ~3$ a TB has
been the average for every dedicated non-cloud provider I’ve used. I’ve not
paid more than $10 a TB in quite a while.

This is not even counting bargain sellers like OVH, Online.net, Leaseweb, and
Hetzner.

Higher tier datacenters like IBM (formerly Softlayer) offer 100tb dedicated
servers for ~200$ through their affiliates and/or resellers.

Bandwidth prices have been on the decline everywhere except the cloud
providers, who I honestly believe are gouging. Especially when I’ve
encountered terrible throughput on some of them (I’m talking about you Azure,
and your non-standard MTU mess)

------
mboehm
I think, the price is incredible. Hetzner does have even more insane prices,
they charge 300 € for 150 TB (yes, 150 TB! [1])

I mean, it's just a plain server. No "cloudish" stuff, but I see people too
often using expensive storages without really needing it...

[1] [https://www.hetzner.com/dedicated-rootserver/matrix-
sx](https://www.hetzner.com/dedicated-rootserver/matrix-sx)

------
exikyut
I can't remember what ZFS' efficiency numbers are right now.

Isn't RAIDZ2 60%? That would mean (approx) 43.2TB usable.

Yes please!

Now, to generate $200/mo...

(Just kidding)

------
Faaak
> no upload or download limit.

Impressed. Makes for a nice Debian/Arch/etc mirror

------
jagtesh
I don't see it. Must have been a glitch that is fixed now.

~~~
exikyut
Still there for me.

------
sitepodmatt
Any minute now someone will compare this price to triple replicated, multiple
availability zone, fully managed, object storage from one of the big three...
Any minute..

~~~
exikyut
[https://cloudpricingcalculator.appspot.com](https://cloudpricingcalculator.appspot.com)

\- Iowa

\- Regional: 73,728 GB

\- Class A operations: 100 million

\- Class B operations: 100 million

\- Total Estimated Cost: USD 2,014.19 per 1 month

I'm mildly impressed. I was expecting an extra zero or something.

If I switch to "multi-regional" it goes up to $2,456.66/mo.

On "regional" with 250 million ops, it's $2,824.19/mo.

It's difficult (but of course ;P) to compare millions of ops per month to the
kind of work you can do on a dedicated VPS.

~~~
londons_explore
Add in the value of that 500Mbps unlimited connection to the internet...

Egress - Americas/EMEA: 161,792 GB

USD 13,260.80

~~~
exikyut
Woops! Was typing the above while headed for bed, knew I'd forgotten
something.

That'd be it ;)

~~~
sitepodmatt
Except OVH isnt a guaranteed 500mbit. It's best effort.

